# كباسات هواء اطلس كوبكو



## ENG/A.H.M (26 أبريل 2009)

اريد كاتالوج عن كباسات هواء اطلس كوبكو وخاصة موديل ga55 للاهمية ومن لدية خبرة فى هذا النوع من الضواغط برجاء المراسلة


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أبريل 2009)

اهلا بك عزيزى الفاضل وابدا بال المجفف drier فى المرفقات


----------



## marfi (26 أبريل 2009)

في أي بلد انت ؟؟؟؟ في سورية أو في مصر بقدر أساعدك و لو غير هيك كمان بقدر أساعدك بالمعلومات


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أبريل 2009)

اليك اربع ملفات فكهم فى فلدر واحد بعد التحميل


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (26 أبريل 2009)

وهذا هو الملف الأخير والذى يليه ملف منفرد وعندى اسطوانتين ولكن الوقت لم يسعفنى لرفعهم ولك كل الاحترام والتقدير


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (8 مايو 2009)

مشششششششششششششكور جدا


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (8 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم
احتاج كتلوك اطلس كابكو ga160


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (8 مايو 2009)

الاستاذ عبد الناصر احتاج لجول لاعطال التي تحدث وكيفة المعالجة الكهربائية والميكانكية وياريت بالعربي


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (8 مايو 2009)

حيث لدينا ضاغط نوع ga160
يتوقف في الجواء الحار عن الود بدون ان يشير الكانترول الى حالة شاد دوان واتصور ان المشكة داخل الكانرول


----------



## ENG/A.H.M (8 مايو 2009)

الف شكر على الرد 
والى الامام دائما


----------



## عباس عراقي 2007 (16 مايو 2009)

احتاج كتلوك اطلس كابكوga160


----------



## omar_2006 (1 أغسطس 2009)

*الف شكر على الرد 
والى الامام دائما*​


----------



## ابو زينب المهندس (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
في احدى المرات انا ايضا احتاجيت كتلوك ضاغطة اطلس كوبكو GA45 واخذته من موقع الشركه
www.atlascopco.com
زور الموقع وشوف


----------



## Andrew Amgad (4 أغسطس 2009)

Very Gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## Andrew Amgad (4 أغسطس 2009)

very gooooooooooooooooooooooooood


----------



## مهندس محمود الخولي (5 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر الجزيل للمهندس عبدالناصر عجوه على المساعدة في مجال ضواغط و مجففات الهواء أطلس كوبكو


----------



## hayderrekan (5 أغسطس 2009)

اخي العزيز ماهو الغرض من هذه الاجهزة واين تستخدم


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (6 أغسطس 2009)

مهندس محمود الخولي قال:


> الشكر الجزيل للمهندس عبدالناصر عجوه على المساعدة في مجال ضواغط و مجففات الهواء أطلس كوبكو


 
اشكرك اخى الفاضل مهندس / محمود على مرورك الكريم 
اما من جهة اجبتى على المهندس / hayderrekan فاقول ان استخدام هذه الضواغط لتوليد الهواء لاستخدامه فى الأغراض الصناعية وغيرها والمجفف لنزع الرطوبة وتجفيف الهواء حتى لايؤثر بالسلب على الفلاتر والبساتم وخزن ومحابس الهواء 
ارجو ان اكون وفقت فى الاجابة
لكم جميعا تحياتى


----------



## سنان محمود (14 أغسطس 2009)

الاخوة الزملاء لدى الورشة التي اعمل بها ضاغط هواء ثابت كهربائي نوع t414e من شركة اطلس كوبكو قام احد الفنيين في وقت سابق بتفكييك الظاغط بغية عمل صيانة كاملة للمكابس ولكن ظروف خاصة ادت الى لاستغناء عن الفني المذكور , والقيت الكرة في ملعبي من اجل تجميع اجزاءه من جديد , وقمت بالدخول الى موقع الشركة على النت وادخلت الرقم التسلسلي للضاغط فطلبوا مني الاتصال بأقرب وكيل للشركة التي ليس لها اصلا وكيل في العراق 
ارجو ممن تتوفر لديه اي مخططات لاجزاء او للتجميع المساعدة والمشورة مع التقدير والامتنان للجميع


----------



## سنان محمود (16 أغسطس 2009)

لاردود ؟؟ ارجو مد العون


----------



## سنان محمود (18 أغسطس 2009)

*لاردود ؟؟ ارجو مد العون*​


----------



## عبد القادر محمد اد (18 أغسطس 2009)

Nice man
it make you pleasure man do it again


----------



## wael gamil sayed (1 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## محمود جوهر يوسف (23 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا ....
هل تعلم كيفية عمل selection لضاغط بالمجفف الخاص به؟


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (25 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور مشكور مشكور


----------



## عامر سعدون (2 أبريل 2011)

شكرا اخواني على المساعدة


----------



## محمدالفضالي (15 مايو 2011)

السادة المهندسون المحترمون 
السلام عليكم 
أحتاج منكم إلى كتالوج قطع غيار وتعليمات التشغيل والصيانة لمجففات هواء Air Dryer FD 750-FD700


----------



## mahmoud khalaf ali (28 مايو 2011)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## amossad6 (8 مارس 2013)

*اريد كاتالوج عن كباسات هواء اطلس كوبكو موديل ga11c للاهمية ومن لدية خبرة فى هذا النوع من الضواغط برجاء المراسلة كيفيه الاصلاح ان امكن*


----------

